# old train find



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello every one, i don't come in here that often,but i thought that i would share with you ,what is to me a great find.I go into this old this and that shop sometimes on my way home from work.One day i go in and the owner comes up to me and say's don,i have a box of old trains that you may be interested in,as he knowes that is mainly what i am looking for when i go in there.So at this point ,he has my attention and i can feel my heart is beating fast,as the anticipation builds,i just know that i am going home with trains.I don't know what brand ,scale ,color or anything else,i just know that i have found some trains.when he brings me the box,in it ,it had these.a313 steamer ,automatic milk car ,b&o time saver car ,n&w gondola,and a couple other cars that escapes my memory as to what they are right now and a bunch of marrx tin plate and plastic cars.I asked him his price,i have never tried to haggle in all the years that i have been going in there.If i want it and it is a good price ,then i pay it.But anyway back to the story,he hands me the box and say's if you want it you can have it for 15.00$ ,but literally before i could get my wallet out ,he said ah,make it 10$ i






























walked out of the store with a box of trains and a smile on my face.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Let me start by saying I'll give you $40 bucks for it,lol.... That's a 313 Flyer engine, K-5, made between 1955-56. It came in 2 variations; a small motor and a large motor. $10 bucks is a great deal as they're going for around $100 bucks right now, maybe a little more....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Let me start by saying I'll give you $40 bucks for it,lol.... That's a 313 Flyer engine, K-5, made between 1955-56. It came in 2 variations; a small motor and a large motor. $10 bucks is a great deal as they're going for around $100 bucks right now, maybe a little more....


He had more in the box for the 10 bucks, so I am estimating the 313 only cost him a buck.:thumbsup:
I would take those deals all day!

It looks like it has all it's pieces? What are you going to do with it? They both look like they need a complete tear down and cleaning.
Do you think the shells might just clean up with some soapy water? Take the handrails off first.
She still has her marker lights intact.
Great deal he gave you. :thumbsup:

Show the rest that came in the box?
I love junk box lots.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas,i was tickled.None of it is pristene,it all needs tlc,but for the money,it's hard to beat.I will dig up the rest of the stuff when i get home.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> He had more in the box for the 10 bucks, so I am estimating the 313 only cost him a buck.:thumbsup:
> I would take those deals all day!
> 
> It looks like it has all it's pieces? What are you going to do with it? They both look like they need a complete tear down and cleaning.
> ...


A good bath in some hot, soapy water should remove the crude.. The paint doesn't look too bad, and I wouldn't re-paint it. Same goes for the tender. I'm not sure if this one is a smoker with head-light and choo choo. These are the kinds of engines I love!! Lots or work and elbow grease, but worth every penny...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good job ! and have fun.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I would clean it, restore the linkage and wire handrails and then get it running. It looks like it will be good without repainting, the lettering and number stampings are strong. The 313 is a very nice engine.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

flyernut said:


> A good bath in some hot, soapy water should remove the crude.. The paint doesn't look too bad, and I wouldn't re-paint it. Same goes for the tender. I'm not sure if this one is a smoker with head-light and choo choo. These are the kinds of engines I love!! Lots or work and elbow grease, but worth every penny...:smilie_daumenpos:


Yes this one is a smoker ,has choo choo and headlight.I have a 282 in real nice condition as well.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I would agree with you you got a great bargain, I would have walked out of there tickled as well.

I use Dawn dish washing soap, and an old tooth brush and an old nail brush. I once tried a different dish soap, something that was supposed to be environmentally friendly, and it took the Tuscan paint off an old boxcar.

Can't wait to see your results.

Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

This one is going to clean up nicely.. I would order a new, complete set of handrails, both boiler and tender, from Doug peck, to dress it up...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it will keep you busy for a while cleang those up, but it will be worth it ...
excellent deal, congrats ..


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks fellas,what kind of info do you have on the 282 ,i have picked one in real nice condition.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Made in 1952, 53....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The 1953 was advertised with red glowing smoke so it should have the 5 wire connection between engine and tender.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

AmFlyer said:


> The 1953 was advertised with red glowing smoke so it should have the 5 wire connection between engine and tender.


Yes sir it does have the 5 pin connector between the tender and loco.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That 313 looks like a winner of a deal for restoration. I'd like to get a peek underside to see which motor it has...


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> That 313 looks like a winner of a deal for restoration. I'd like to get a peek underside to see which motor it has...


Here you go ,as requested.


----------

